

Can You Ever Really Know an Extraterrestrial? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/can-you-ever-really-know-an-extraterrestrial

======
pohl
Memes from outer space are scary?

 _(Glances at news article about ISIS)_

Can I trade?

------
lotsofmangos
Yes, but only biblically.

~~~
trhway
yep, i'd say the best and very thoroughly documented case in history. In
general aliens don't go for a contact with us as we're too low on development
ladder - their "Primary Directive" and overall pointlessness of talking to
ants - yet that was the case when an observer got too impatient and tried to
deliver a simple message of how we can leap frog our development - by simply
reigning in our violence. We still haven't got the message. Beside anything
else, look at the "tax" the violence in all shapes (incl. government as well
as personal/emotional/social) burdens our development with.

~~~
lotsofmangos
I was actually just making a very crude joke about the impossibility of really
knowing anyone, aliens included, unless by knowing you just mean having sex
with.

